# Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Efemérides - Arquivo de Imagens



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

Olá 



Veterano disse:


> Esse tópico teria a vantagem de sabermos a sequência certa dos acontecimentos,
> e a partir daí tirarmos conclusões, que podiam ser bem úteis para as análises ex-ante, ou seja, a partir de determinados
> pressupostos, tentar prever o que vai acontecer.





David sf disse:


> Boa ideia a do tópico de análise de situações anteriormente ocorridas.
> Outra ideia é, à semelhança dos nossos congéneres espanhóis da Meteored, fazer uma galeria de
> saídas incríveis dos diversos modelos, como a do segundo painel da mais recente run do GFS.



Já tinha pensado neste tópico há já algum tempo. Não liguem aos pequenos erros que eventualmente poderão encontrar aqui pois ainda estou a "aperfeiçoar" alguns aspectos.

Algumas das razões que me levaram a abrir este tópico foram, por exemplo, a necessidade de compreender melhor as eférmides meteorológicas do passado e dar também a conhecer aos utilizadores e visitantes deste fórum este vasto arquivo de informações com cartas meteorológicas e pequenas análises.

Ordenei os eventos por data para ser mais fácil de consultar. Depois à medida que vão surgindo novos posts no tópico das eférmides vou acrescentando aqui no arquivo. Como é óbvio não vou colocar tudo num único post, pois iria ficar um post gigante 

Os acontecimentos são retirados dos posts do tópico anteriormente referido, posts estes que foram criados pelos vários utilizadores. Cada acontecimento está identificado com a respectiva descrição.

Tentei colocar mais informação possível. Pode acontecer já existirem algumas imagens iguais neste tópico e nos vários tópico das eférmides.

Deu BASTANTE trabalho, mas valeu a pena. Espero que este tópico seja bastante visitado e que sirva da melhor maneira os que vêm aqui em busca de informações.

P.S.: As informações que faltarem aqui vou acrescentando, tal como já tinha referido. Vou agora passar à parte da pesquisa de documentos e imagens acerca destes eventos extremos. 


*15 de Fevereiro de 1941*









*Cheias de 25 e 26 de Novembro de 1967*











































*Fortes trovoadas a 16 de Setembro de 1979*











































*Temperaturas altas: a máxima ocorreu a 14 de Junho de 1981, com 41,6ºC.*


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 22:54)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

*Fortes trovoadas a 6 de Agosto de 1983*





















































*Fortes trovoadas a 26 de Outubro de 1983*






















































*Neve em Vila Praia de Âncora - 14-Jan-1987*


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

*Fortes trovoadas a 16 de Junho de 1989*

















































*Ciclogénese Explosiva 5 e 6 novembro 1997*




























*Cheias rápidas Monchique - 274,7mm - 26 Outubro 1997*


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

*Tornado de Aver-o-Mar 21 Abril 1999*
















































*Queda intensa de granizo e forte trovoada: a pior que há registo - 29 de Outubro de 2002*
















































*No dia 1 de Agosto de 2003 a mínima foi de 26,6ºC, a maior de sempre*


----------



## Lightning (19 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

*Trovoada supercelular e Tornado em Portugal 4/09/2004*
















































*Enorme linha de trovoadas sobre Portugal 1 de abril de 2005*






































*Neve - acumulações consideráveis em Sintra, Pero Pinheiro, Loures e Tojal - dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006*
















































*Cheias 25 Outubro 2006*


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

Fizeste um trabalho de pesquisa profundo, Lightning, parabéns.

  Como é de esperar, a informação é muita e vai-me demorar algum tempo a digerir, mas fica-se com uma ideia mais precisa das causas de alguns eventos extremos em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*

A ideia é boa.. mas o tópico está algo confuso, e tenderá a estar mais a manter esta forma de expor o assunto. O carregamento de tantas imagens torna o tópico não muito prático, daí a ser necessário um critério mais acentuado na escolha das imagens, ou em opção, colocar o essencial de imagens e colocar as restantes complementares em link. 

Estás a falar de vários eventos distintos e a utilizar o mesmo critério de imagens de arquivo. Colocares um arquivo da pressão atmosférica a nível europeu para te referires a um tornado em Portugal faz sentido? Por exemplo num tornado, o arquivo importante a reportar são imagens do radar, de satélite de maior resolução sobre Portugal e não sobre a Europa. Os dados da estação meteorológica mais próxima nesse dia. Imagens do tornado, se possível, ou dos estragos. Um link de relatos e de notícias relacionadas.



> Queda intensa de granizo e forte trovoada: a pior que há registo - 29 de Outubro de 2002


Onde é referido que foi a pior que há registo?
Para uma melhor percepção da "forte trovoada" faz falta por exemplo da imagem de radar, do registo do IM de trovoadas nesse dia, uma imagem de satélite de maior resolução...

Alguns dos eventos aqui referidos já têm tópico especial dedicado, com muita informação, dai a importância dos links.


----------



## Lightning (20 Abr 2009 às 12:44)

*Re: Eventos Meteorológicos Extremos e Eférmides - Arquivo de Imagens*



Lightning disse:


> ainda estou a "aperfeiçoar" alguns aspectos





Rog disse:


> A ideia é boa.. mas o tópico está algo confuso, e tenderá a estar mais a manter esta forma de expor o assunto. O carregamento de tantas imagens torna o tópico não muito prático, daí a ser necessário um critério mais acentuado na escolha das imagens, ou em opção, colocar o essencial de imagens e colocar as restantes complementares em link.
> 
> Estás a falar de vários eventos distintos e a utilizar o mesmo critério de imagens de arquivo. Colocares um arquivo da pressão atmosférica a nível europeu para te referires a um tornado em Portugal faz sentido? Por exemplo num tornado, o arquivo importante a reportar são imagens do radar, de satélite de maior resolução sobre Portugal e não sobre a Europa. Os dados da estação meteorológica mais próxima nesse dia. Imagens do tornado, se possível, ou dos estragos. Um link de relatos e de notícias relacionadas.
> 
> ...



As dicas que me deste são boas, vou começar a pensar em alterar aqui algumas coisas no tópico. Mas de qualquer maneira eu referi lá em cima a minha afirmação  porque ao pesquisar para colocar estes dados não me lembrei sequer dos sites com imagens de alta resolução de satélite e isso tudo. 

Mas ao longo do tempo vou remodelando isto de maneira a que fique mais fácil de visitar e compreender os fenómenos.


----------



## squidward (31 Mai 2009 às 00:30)

excelente Tópico!!

ps-só uma questão, onde conseguiste arranjar essas imagens de satelite mais antigas?


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2009 às 10:37)

squidward disse:


> excelente Tópico!!
> 
> ps-só uma questão, onde conseguiste arranjar essas imagens de satelite mais antigas?



Obrigado  As imagens de satélite mais antigas fui buscar a este site: 

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/

É só escolheres o ano e a data das imagens que queres. Não existem imagens inferiores a 1974. O site costuma ter erros, mas basta fazeres "refresh" até esses erros irem desaparecendo.


----------



## squidward (1 Jun 2009 às 14:17)

Lightning disse:


> Obrigado  As imagens de satélite mais antigas fui buscar a este site:
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/
> 
> É só escolheres o ano e a data das imagens que queres. Não existem imagens inferiores a 1974. O site costuma ter erros, mas basta fazeres "refresh" até esses erros irem desaparecendo.



Obrigado


----------

